# Three amazing babies to a good, loving home



## KBella (Jul 18, 2017)

It is with great sadness that I have succumb to my allergies. I got my babies a little over a month ago and I have been sneezing and coughing nonstop. I went on one week vacation and I didn't cough a single time or sneeze so we are presuming it's the rats. 

This absolutely breaks my heart and I really don't want to do this. But I don't see any other choice at this point. I can't give them the love they need because they make me so sick. I would like to keep the three of them together if possible especially my two twin Males if possible. I will not charge a rehoming fee if they are going to a good home. But they will come with a four-story cage for $130. If you don't need the cage that's completely fine I can sell it elsewhere. But if you were looking for three of the most silly loving and absolutely adorable rats, you have come to the right place. 

I live in Columbus, Ga and I am whiling to drive to meet you. Please help me find a home for my three amazing babies


----------

